# How fast do you go on the highway?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I seem to go faster then most on the highway with speeds exceeding 10 - 20 mph over the speed limit. Whatever I think I can get away with.

Still, I'm terrified of driving. I feel like I drive fast to not look awkward on the road.

It doesn't matter whether you use mph or km/h.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I hardly ever drive since I don't have a car, but I usually go at exactly the speed limit. I'm a good little boy.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually go no more than 5 mph over speed limit. I drive safe. If you put a glass of water on the dahsboard while I am driving, it will not fall.

(because of the glue that is holding it in place ... jk)


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Not many highways here, lots of backroads though. I drive pissed off alot. If something at the house makes me mad i get into my car and drive. Most times i dont give a damn if i crash, i can easily do 120 around here. Sometimes i close my eyes for a few seconds to get a rush. Someday im going to hit a tree though but its not like i wanna be here anway.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

i go the exact speed limit more on regular roads then the highway.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

On the major highway around here, if you're not doing 20-30* over, then you're getting passed regularly.



*this is metric, of course, because it's the 21st century and that's how modern societies measure things.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I go up to 5 mph over the speed limit in any zones up to a 55. Any faster and I'd get a speeding ticket. The interstate has a speed limit of 70, and I tend to go about 78- but if that's too slow for the speed of traffic (and sometimes it is) then I'll speed up to match everyone else.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The cops have nothing to do around here so it's guranteed you will get pulled over if you are going more than 10 over. It's likely you will get pulled over going more than 5 over. Interstate is different. Our speed limits got raised to 70mph and everyone drives 80-85 now. I used to drive up to 20 over (at over 20 you lose your license) but I got a yearly speeding ticket every year since the time I got my license and I can't afford that anymore so now I don't go more than 10 over and usually only 5. This is my first spring not to get a speeding ticket.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Usually no more than ten over. I keep a close eye out for cops, because I know they hide out on the side of the highway.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually go the exact speed limit, but sometimes I'll go 5-10 mph under when I'm feeling anxious and there aren't many other cars around. But I hate driving (especially on the highway) so I avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

15-20 over.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Usually 10 over on the highway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11-20 (more like 11-15 over) most times.
With police around (0-10 over tops, usually 0-5 over).
...this is MPH we're talking here :lol.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

No interstates here in this part of the UP of Michigan. Only interstate is I75 in the east UP, but it is so rough you can't drive very fast. Just two lane highways here. During the day I go about 60 mph on the open highway. I go slower in the morning and evening due to all those dang deers, bears running out on the highway.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

I just got my driver's license back a few weeks ago after not having it for about 4 years and I find that I drive the same way I always did.

If it's a highway I've been on before, I go about 5 mph over, cops don't usually pull you over for that (I've never been pulled over) 

If it's a highway I haven't been on before, I usually go the speed limit.

Sometimes, if there is nobody around, I'd go about 15 mph over for the funk of it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

0-10 over. Cops don't stop folks unless they're going faster than that, since substantially everyone speeds.

I remember once breaking in a new Toyota where the manual said it should not be driven faster than 55 for the first 1,000 miles. While going to Madison & back I was passed by everyone except for one little old lady even slower.

I followed the manual, even though I wouldn't call that a safe speed with how others drive. Most are just about to ram your rear before they move over and pass.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Mostly 0-10. But on the highways at some point it reaches over 11-20. Roads are pretty flat over here so you can see cops a mile away and slow down before they see what you did. :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I put 0-10 over, but I lied. Usually on the highway I go right on the limit or even fall below at times, because I`m scared ****less while driving. My foot simply cannot press the gas pedal any harder. Besides, I don't want to risk getting pulled over.

On regular roads I'm a lot more comfortable, usually go 7-10 over. I heard you can go 10 over the limit without getting pulled over so I go with that lol. If it's a hill I slow down to the limit because you never know where cops are camping out.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

just because you're driving slow doesnt mean you're driving safe. Drives me nuts seeing people drive slowly and 'carefully' but do stupid stuff like not knowing a right turn as the right-away and the left turns have to wait at a light without a turn light. Or the ones that try to guess when the lights going to turn green (theyre usually wrong) and look all antsy just to drive 10 mph below the limit

But I usually dont go over 75. Anything faster and I dont feel I can drive defensively and react..just have to hope everything happens like it should. Plus getting pulled over is a big stopper for me. dont want to deal with the cop or the higher insurance


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Car is not built for speed. I stick to the limit or 5 under. On interstates I still go around 55.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Speed limit Is 55 but I go around 70.
Usually no more then 15-17 miles over


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I've only driven on the highway once, so I can't really say.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I go the exact speed limit. I'm such a little rule-follower. ha.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Depends. If I have plenty of time, I'll stick to the right lane and cruise at or just below the limit to conserve fuel. If I think I am running late, I will stick to the left lanes and keep up with traffic, while making sure there is always a few other people going faster than me. (And IMO, I've seen speed limits that are clearly too low. But I would rather stay cautious.)


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Depends on the traffic. Some times 15-25 over. I try not over 15 though I don't want to get a ticket.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

ValiantThor said:


> Not many highways here, lots of backroads though. I drive pissed off alot. If something at the house makes me mad i get into my car and drive. Most times i dont give a damn if i crash, i can easily do 120 around here. Sometimes i close my eyes for a few seconds to get a rush. Someday im going to hit a tree though but its not like i wanna be here anway.


Can you do this fellow Marylander a favor and let me know when you're going to be on the road so I can make sure I am not?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I usually drive slow, but i can relate to "drive fast to not look awkward" feeling, especially when i am not alone in the car.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I try to stay within 10 miles/kilometres over. Any faster and the fuzz will be on you. However, if I'm on the highway, and everyone else is moving right along, I'll just go with the flow, and hope that any lurking cops won't pick me out of the herd.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

20 over....


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

Where I live it seems like everyone just goes whatever speed they feel like going (usually much faster than the speed limit; if you're going the speed limit, you're going waaaay too slow!)


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Slightly slower. Seeing as it's the scariest place on earth (second only to disneyland), I find no desire to even attempt at going faster than need be.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Screw the highway, i dont have a car so i have to drive my moms van around, and to cillege. Its embarrasing. '05 dodge caravan, 6000 HP. 

I live in the middle of nowhere. The fastest ive gotten that thing is 90mph. On a back road... If a deer ran out, it would have exploded haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually 5 mph over the speed limit it's pretty much the natural rate of speed around my area.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

5 mph over the limit is the norm here. The police don't even bother if you're going 5 mph over, but they sometimes do pull people going 10 mph over. There are still plenty of people who I've seen go 15-20 mph over though! o_o

I typically go 5 mph over, but in some places I'll go 10 mph over if everyone else is or I'm in a bit of a rush. On the highway, I stay at the limit or go 5 mph over if traffic is moving well. I'm still working on maintaining my speed so I have accidentally gone 10 mph over sometimes...


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

usually I go the speed limit... if I'm in a hurry I'll go no more than 10mph over.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

140-150 KMPH on a 110 KMPH highway limit.

I have a lead foot and a knack for evading cop hot spots :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Usually 7-10 mph over the limit and if I'm approaching 12-15 mpg over I usually slow down..


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> And to the person who wrote "*this is metric, of course, because it's the 21st century and that's how modern societies measure things." Are you suggesting that America isn't modernized...? Or are you just trying to take a cheap shot at America on a forum/thread that is completely unrelated? Go to the frustration section and start a thread if you are really that upset that America does things differently (I agree we should follow the metric system and whatever, but this isn't the place for those anti-American rants).


Truth. I find that people who stereotype Americans are just as ignorant as the ones they are stereotyping. It really doesn't make much of a difference how you measure something, it's the same result, though I do think America should go metric. But *sigh* this country is afraid of any kind of change.

*Anyway*, I try to stay within ten miles +/- of the speed limit, depending on the weather and traffic. I don't see the point of speeding. It just wastes gas, pisses people off and causes accidents.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't drive.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

sometimes I touch 80 in a 65 lol xD hope I remember to slow it down on my driver's test


----------

